# southwest va finds 2018



## shaggyxblanton (Mar 24, 2018)

jump on here and let me know when yall find em


----------



## WKU77 (Mar 16, 2018)

shaggyxblanton said:


> jump on here and let me know when yall find em


Son & I going tomorrow after the big rain tonight, possible thunder also ....with warm temps (both day/night, it's possible to find a small mess. Will let you know Monday...Happy Huntn!


----------



## WKU77 (Mar 16, 2018)

shaggyxblanton said:


> i was gonna go look today but i ended up goin fishin. i think these damn cold fronts that are gonna be comin thru are gonna make us wait a little longer, but i might be wrong. hope ur spots dont get flooded out man, and i hope ur son finds a monster. good luck yall!


Nothing going on, Son alittle disappointed but understands the weather thing w/ morels. He is going back Tuesday but the forecast isn't looking good for us in Alleghany County for another week or so.


----------



## WKU77 (Mar 16, 2018)

shaggyxblanton said:


> jump on here and let me know when yall find em


We went yesterday and found 11 keepers, going back this afternoon to go over picked area and finish the remaining area we didn't get to yesterday


----------



## WKU77 (Mar 16, 2018)

WKU77 said:


> We went yesterday and found 11 keepers, going back this afternoon to go over picked area and finish the remaining area we didn't get to yesterday


Been busy @ work, but went out Wednesday Afternoon and found another 14, son and I fried them up last night .... Lordy they were tasty. Should be big and popping this weekend, Happy Huntn Va!


----------



## Viper (Apr 22, 2018)

Looked over my hot spots today and found a total of 6. In a normal year I would have found several dozens. I’m thinking the crazy late cold fronts and heavy frosts have stolen this year away from us. I HOPE I AM WRONG!!!!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I found about 30 white ones in Giles today. From the looks of the woods the blacks have come and gone. This late cold may make for a bad season???


----------



## rutnbuck (Apr 24, 2014)

barndog said:


> I found about 30 white ones in Giles today. From the looks of the woods the blacks have come and gone. This late cold may make for a bad season???


Barndog, can you tell me at what elevation your finding them... Me and my dad are coming down this Friday and be in the Bent Mountain area and it's like 2,600 and I'm hoping we are not too early.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I would guess about 2300-2500. Dublin airport is 2100.

I went back this evening to another area and found an amazing patch of big white ones. They all looked new and I didn't find any old ones.


----------



## rutnbuck (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks barndog, that is giving me some hope that our timing will be good if you are getting on them now at that elevation.


----------



## josh (Apr 29, 2015)

I've been finding them in Montgomery Co. since 4/17. A few cold nights (30°) did stunt the growth of the few I had already found, but I have since seen new ones come up in the same patches.

Yesterday was my best day so far, lots of new growth from the rain. Found about 20 new ones. I'm @ ~2100ft. I think the next few days should be great.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I went back out today in the Wolf Creek area and started out high and worked my way down to creek level. Didn't find anything until I got to the lower elevations. 2lb 3oz. These are big for Wolf Creek.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I was in Walmart today and checked the laundry section for mesh bags. They had the lingerie bag on clearance for $1 and the pop up laundry bag is normally priced $2. The pop up bag is probably too big to carry in the woods(though I wish I needed one that big). The lingerie bag looks to be perfect.

I do have to say that I don't really believe in the mesh bag theory. If it worked, the paths I have walked in and out of for the last 40 years should be loaded with merkels. I even take the water I clean them up in and dump in the woods, nothing. Mesh bags also get hung up in briars and brush easily.


----------



## Bixahscheesah (Apr 27, 2018)

I found 5 this morning in SW Giles county, 1 small black and 4 yellows, first for this year.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

MMM.....Merkel Pizza!


----------



## Viper (Apr 22, 2018)

I am in Wise Co. at 2600 ft. and we got another heavy frost last night with a prediction of another tonight. I can’t help but to think that this season is a wash for my area. This is a real heartbreaker because I’ve found less than two dozen this year. Been here most of my life and I have never seen a season remotely close to this.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Don't give up hope. I walked a long way this morning and only found about 20. Then, BOOM, I walked thru a little area I never walked thru before and there was this patch. About 3lb of giant Merkels in a 20ft square area. Enough to fill up my $1 lingerie bag.


----------



## Viper (Apr 22, 2018)

I’m glad to see that someone is finding some. That might be just enough motivation for me to go look lower in the hollers this evening. If I do I will post my findings.....or the lack of 
Nice bunch of shrooms!!!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

If you are not finding old ones I would keep on looking. The season is really late.


----------



## TonyaC (Apr 30, 2018)

barndog said:


> I was in Walmart today and checked the laundry section for mesh bags. They had the lingerie bag on clearance for $1 and the pop up laundry bag is normally priced $2. The pop up bag is probably too big to carry in the woods(though I wish I needed one that big). The lingerie bag looks to be perfect.
> 
> I do have to say that I don't really believe in the mesh bag theory. If it worked, the paths I have walked in and out of for the last 40 years should be loaded with merkels. I even take the water I clean them up in and dump in the woods, nothing. Mesh bags also get hung up in briars and brush easily.


Dollar Tree has mesh lingerie bags with zippers in a pack of 3 for $1, been using them for years!


----------



## Bixahscheesah (Apr 27, 2018)

Found 23 tonight, they're larger than the ones I found last week.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I am still finding them but they are starting to look old. If it rains this weekend maybe we will have one more sprout. 

More Merkel Pizza on the way!


----------



## Cwanders (May 5, 2018)

I may be too late. Hoping I can find some.


----------



## Bixahscheesah (Apr 27, 2018)

I found a handful yesterday, but some of them were really dried out. Not sure if this rain will bring another round or not, it's getting quite warm.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I found only a few today and they were getting old and dry. I hope this rain brings one more sprout. You can tell the season is changing by all the critters starting to come out.


----------



## Evette (May 5, 2018)

I went out today, but couldn't find any. Brought home a few ticks though. I'm new to morel hunting in Virginia, and this is my first encounter with ticks.


----------



## Bixahscheesah (Apr 27, 2018)

Ticks can be a real problem, I try to remember to check for them when I get back from the woods. 
We got over an inch of rain, here's hoping there will be 1 more sprout of 'shrooms! Didn't see any yesterday when I was out.


----------



## Jared Thompson (May 7, 2018)

I went out yesterday, right in the top triangle of va and nothing in known spots.... seems as if it's getting late quickly...


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Found a few more yesterday. Most of them are quite mature but I did find a few fresh looking ones. I keep looking until I find nothing for a few days.


----------

